# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Oud-en-Nieuw??

## Agnes574

Hoi iedereen,

Hopelijk heeft iedereen een goede en leuke jaarwisseling gehad !!!!! ......

Maar...wie weet zijn er ook leden die iets ongewoons,grappigs,leuks,lachwekkends,hilarisch hebben meegemaakt/gezien 
of juist iets heel vervelends,raars,schrikwekkends,angstaanjagends??? ??

Indien je het met ons wil delen....ga je gang!  :Wink:   :EEK!:  

 :Wink:  Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

HAHAHAHA.......
Lees aub Felice haar 'oliebollenverhaal' eens in de rubriek Enquetes>ik ben tevreden over mijn uiterlijk< hilarisch leuk verhaal...!!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Dat bedoel ik nu...hihi...
enne Felice;geen oliebollendromen???? haha,dikke XXX

----------


## Felice

Hahaha, ja, Agnes, ik vind net jouw berichtje hier...en heb daarna mijn oliebollenverhaal nog eens over gelezen! ja, hilarisch he! Ik moet er ook om lachen hoor! Haha! Alleen de weegschaal niet...en dan gaan mijn mondhoeken ook zakken... :Frown:   :Mad:  maar ik heb het toch zelf gedaan he...elk pondje gaat door het mondje! 
Als je maar een middenmaat weet te vinden in het streven, niet dat alle leuks en lekkers verbannen wordt. 
Gelukkig voor mij zijn er niet het hele jaar door van deze zoetigheden en ongezonde dingen.. nu weer normaal eten. Ik hoop dat mijn man morgen de rest van de oliebollen enz. mee neemt...!  :Stick Out Tongue:  (een collega bleek ze wél meegenomen te hebben en die vonden gretig aftrek hoor!)

En wat zegt de weegschaal tegen jullie na deze dagen? Valt het mee? Bij mij moet er 1 kilo af...liefst meer, maar dit ongeveer van deze dagen. Maar mijn weegschaal speelt met mij. Die geeft de ene keer wel 5 ons of zo meer aan dan de keer onmiddellijk erna. Tja...


Wie heeft met Nieuwjaar 's avonds de muscial Doemaar op de tv gezien trouwens? Die bleek erg de moeite waard te zijn, veel meer dan een musical. Helaas heb ik veel te laat de tv aan gezet, en toen bleek hij erg mooi te zijn dus. Wij hadden niet veel met de muziek van Doemaar, daarom hadden we ook geen plannen om er naar te kijken, maar achteraf dus spijt. Hoop dat er hier ook mensen zijn die hem wél helemaal gezien hebben en hebben weten te waarderen.

----------


## Petra717

Op na het volgende OUD & NIEUW alweer!

Wat zijn jullie plannen? 
Hebben jullie er zin in of juist niet? 
Ga je het zoals jij het liefste ziet vieren/ het nieuwe jaar inluiden? 
Kortom hoe kijk jij tegen het oud& nieuw aan? 

Geef je hier je mening, en je wensen door!

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## dotito

spijtig genoeg moet mijn ventje van oud op nieuw werken,(hij staat van wacht)dus veel gevierd gaat er bij ons niet worden.dit jaar gaan we gewoon thuis bij vrienden een flesje kraken,en gezellig wat bijpraten.zo heb ik toch ook nog iets voor naar uit te kijken.
olleke bolleke
rebussoleke
olleke bolleke knol
doe de glaasjes nog eens vol
drink ze uit met heel veel zwier
ik wens jullie allemaal een jaar vol vreugde en plezier :Wink: 

lieve groetjes,Dotito :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij blijven 's avonds met oud en nieuw gewoon thuis, overdag waarschijnlijk even op visite bij beide opa's en oma's. 's Avonds gaan we gezellig spelletjes spelen met een wijntje. Gister hebben we een klein pakketje met siervuurwerk gehaald dus dat ga ik afsteken (moeder en zus durven dat niet). 

Eigenlijk besef ik het nog nieteens zoveel dat het morgen alweer oudjaar is, het is allemaal zo snel gegaan!!

Voor iedereen alvast: Gelukkig nieuwjaar!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Als het niet te glad en sneeuwachtig is dan ga ik naar een feestje van een vriend en anders blijf ik denk ik lekker thuis...
Vuurwerk hebben we niet, er zijn al gennoeg mensen die hier momenteel al lopen knallen  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Oudejaarsavond lekker thuis > schoonmoeder en haar vriend komen gourmetten.
Nieuwjaarsnacht ook lekker thuis > de woefkes zijn énorm bang van het knallende vuurwerk,dus hopelijk regent het hard en veel zodat er niet veel geknald kan worden (mijn excuses aan de vuurwerkliefhebbers!!).
Verder lekker slapen na het geknal (ze geven toch gevaarlijke gladheid af hier) en op 1 jan uitslapen en wat bijkomen ... dan nog wat verplichte 'nieuwjaarwensenbezoekjes' en op 2 jan samenkomen met familie en dan is het weer 'als vanouds' ... en 2010 begint!

Back to normal , YES!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara '52

Met oud-jaar onder ons beidjes met een natje en droogje,dat al begint van in de namiddag (vis :tongfilets met champagnesausje met aardappel en fijne groenten ) dessert : chocoladeschuim -advocatentaart.  :Stick Out Tongue:  en om middernacht een koel flesje om te toasten op ons en de kinderen hun geluk .  :Embarrassment:  

Wees toch voorzichtig Syl met het vuurwerk , een ongeluk is gauw gebeurd ; hier al een paar keer meegemaakt , met ongelukkige afloop , en ook vd. dieren niet aangenaam  :EEK!:  

1jan. komen alle kinders en kleinkinders tesamen een 17 tal en dan jawel ,Luuss , gehaktballen met en zonder kruiden gebakken een 4 tal kilo -kaasschotel met fruit ,vlaamse vlaai met rozijnenbrood vh. huis  :Stick Out Tongue:  ;dat is al jaren en dagen zo met nieuwjaardag, ons huis lijkt dan op een pensionaat door de drukte en ieder wil zijn zegje doen en hopelijk ben ik 2 jan. niet ziek  :EEK!: naar jaarlijkse gewoonte hang ik dan over de pot voor 2 dagen . STRESS .....  :Confused:  :EEK!:  

Voor ieder een jaar vol geluk en goede gezondheid en héél véél liefde !!!!  :Embarrassment: : :Embarrassment: 

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Celest,

Ik let wel op hoor!  :Wink:  Ik doe het al een aantal jaar achter elkaar. Maar idd het is erg gevaarlijk, vooral in de buurt waar ik woon. Hier wordt nogal veel vuurwerk naar mensen toegegooid (vorig jaar bijna iets op me gehad, gelukkig goed afgelopen) ook hebben ze veel illegaal vuurwerk, vorig jaar belande een lawinepijl onder een auto, had echt het idee die auto gaat kaboem zeggen, maar dat viel nog wel mee! Dit jaar idd weer oppassen geblazen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, heerlijk lekker thuis met je schoonmoeder en vriend  :Smile:  Wij passen tot 3 januari op de 3 katten en hond van de buurvrouw + kids. De hond slaapt al sinds zondag bij ons en schrikt van die paar knalletjes van de afgelopen paar dagen en de buurvrouw had gevraagd of wij de katten binnen wouden houden ivm vuurwerk dus die heb ik net naar binnen gedaan en hun kattebak schoongemaakt.. De meeste dieren zijn bang voor vuurwerk, ikzelf vind siervuurwerk wel mooi, maar ik hoop op regen voor de knalpotten want die zijn de grootste ergernis!

@ Celest, lekker met zijn tweetjes het nieuwe jaar inluiden  :Smile:  Leuk dat de familie nieuwjaarsdag altijd komt en die kaasschotel met fruit lijkt me heerlijk! Wel vervelend dat je dan 2 dagen moet bekomen van al die stress, hopelijk heb je daar deze keer minder last van!

@ Syl, ja ze zijn hier ook al aan het knallen, veel illegaal vuurwerk ook altijd en idd het gooien van vuurwerk naar mens en dier is helaas ook gewild  :Frown:  Vorig jaar nog een vriend van mijn broertje was met hun hond wezen lopen, jeugd op het schoolplein gooide vuurwerk naar die vriend en de hond, die jongen zei dat ze op moesten houden, maar dat deden ze niet en na vele waarschuwingen heeft die jongen de jeugd hardhandig aangepakt... Als ik met onze buurhond loop dezer dagen en ze vuurwerk naar mij en/of de hond gooien dan hebben ze aan mij een hele kwaaie!

Oudjaarsdag gaan papa, mijn broertje en ik gourmetten met alle hapjes en drankjes van dien en als het 's avonds goed weer is ga ik nog even op visite bij familie en dan naar een feestje van een vriend en als het geen goed weer is missch even langs de buurtjes... nieuwjaarsdag wordt het waarschijnlijk familie op bezoek en 2 januari heb ik alweer een verjaardag dus wordt nog wat met het alcoholpercentage en mijn gewicht (misschen kom ik dan eindelijk toch aan!)  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Aan een ieder een hele fijne jaarwisseling gewenst en een gewledig niewujaar! Proost!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Aahw  :Frown:  Dat snap ik ook nooit, dat ze vuurwerk naar dieren gooien! En groot gelijk hoor, zou ik ook niet over me heen laten komen!

Gek genoeg vind onze kat vuurwerk helemaal geweldig. Vorig jaar waren wij voor het eerst thuis met oudjaarsavond en toen wilde de kat de hele tijd naar buiten. Dus om 12 uur is mn moeder buiten met de kat op het balkon gaan staan, ze vond het helemaal geweldig! We laten haar verder ook niet buiten, en laten haar ook niet in dr eentje op het balkon, je weet maar nooit welke gek een keer een pijl verkeerd richt etc. Vorig jaar was zo'n pijl al omgevallen en uit elkaar gesprongen onder een auto, en een paar jaar terug had mn opa perongeluk ook zo'n pijl verkeerd neergezet en die ging toen ook tegen de ruit van een flat aan. Gelukkig niks gebeurt toen, maar is toch wel altijd een beetje schrikken. Ben dan ook wel blij wanneer het allemaal weer over is! 
Nieuwjaarsdag is hier ook altijd gevuld met verplichte bezoekjes aan familie. Ik heb vandaag de laatste verjaardag gehad (héérlijk als zo'n kind op 30 december jarig is *not*  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Maand Januari is rustig met verjaardagen, geloof dat ik de enige ben eind januari, en een neef, maar daar hebben we geen contact meer mee.

Kortom, hoop dat iedereen veilig het nieuwe jaar ingaat en natuurlijk heel veel gezondheid gewenst!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,ja dat verbaasd mij ook dat u kat tegen vuurwerk kan.de meeste honden of poezen gaan daar van lopen.erg he dat er mensen bestaan die vuurwerk naar dieren durven gooien.wees maar voorzichtig met vuurwerk!!
ikzelf heb er schrik van,als ik dat nog maar hoor doe ik mijn gordijnen al dicht.

De best wensen terug,voor iedereen :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

*Olie*bollenbakken is begonnen met de top 2000 er bij. Vanavond met de hele familie naar mijn zus. Gezellig een spelletje doen met kadootjes. En vanacht weer teveel vuurwerk afsteken. De jongens mogen ook dit jaar!.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, wij hebben hier getepanyakied (bakplaat) met de top 2000 op de achtergrond, ik moest en zou dat luisteren  :Wink: 
Geven jullie elkaar elk jaar cadeautjes met oud en nieuw? Hoe vonden je jongens het voorwerk afsteken?

Heeft iedereen een leuk oud en nieuw gehad???

----------


## Ronald68

@ Luuss,

We doen altijd een dobbelspelletje waarmee je cadootjes kunt verdienen/verliezen/ruilen. Gewoon voor de gezelligheid met oliebollen, biertje wijntje frisje enz.

De kinderen vonden het vuurwerk fantastisch. Vanavond gaan ze de rest opmaken ik had veels te veel ingeslagen.

Ondanks dat we niet thuis waren toch nog een aantal bekenden tegen gekomen. Hardstikke gezellig.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Dat klinkt erg gezellig! Leuk dat je kids zoveel lol hebben gehad en dat ze vanavond nog even 'stout' mogen zijn  :Wink:  En bekenden tegenkomen met oud&nieuw is altijd leuk, zeker als je dat minder verwacht  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Allereerst;

*De allerbeste wensen voor 2010 !!*

Hier was het vrij rustig; ook qua vuurwerk ... echter de dag erna begonnen er hier in de straat wéér....grrrr!!!! Mijn oudste westie heeft écht afgezien!

Verder niets te melden, de 'verplichte dagen' zijn gelukkig gepasseerd en het 'gewone, alledaagse' leven gaat weer verder ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, hier waren ze vanaf donderdag tot gister aan het knallen (rotjes en strijkers), met oudjaarsavond veel siervuurwerk gezien dat ze met nieuwjaarsdag gingen opmaken...
Gelukkig was de hond van de buurvrouw niet echt bang voor vuurwerk, ze schrok soms wel even van een knal maar raakte daar vrij snel 'gewend' aan... de hond van een vriend zat trillend onder de tafel in een hoek echt zielig  :Frown: 

Mijn oud en nieuw planning ging ietwat anders... eerst thuis heerlijk gegeten, mijn broertje ging naar een vriend, thuis met mijn paps muziek geluisterd en samen met de hond gewandeld voordat het grote geknal zou beginnen, mn paps nieuwjaar gewenst en toen ben ik even wezen buurten. Bij mijn beste vriend (woont 5 huizen verderop) geweest en nog even gekeken naar t vuur maar dat stelde dit jaar niks voor in verhouding met de afgelopen 2 decenia  :Frown:  Naar huis gegaan, samen met papa met de hond gelopen toen het vuurwerk bedaard was, mijn paps ging op bed, ik heb nog even bij mijn beste vriend geweest om daarna naar de stad te gaan. Het was erg gezellig allemaal, veel mensjes gezien en om 12 uur nieuwjaarsdag was ik weer thuis... Mijn oom was helaas al geweest, 's middags kregen we nog visite en 's avonds was ik bekaf... 
Ik ben blij dat de 'verplichte dagen' weer voorbij zijn en iedereen weer normaal doet  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Iemand al plannen voor het komende oud & nieuw?

Mijn neefje van inmiddels 10 vroeg mij in de zomer al of ik dit jaar bij hun oud&nieuw kwam vieren, want het was zo gezellig toen hij 3 was en later toen hij 7 was dat ik daar was. Ghehe zo grappig dat hij het zich nog kon herinneren en zijn mams niet  :Wink: 
Ik weet niet eens of hij het onthouden heeft en ze zitten dan ook in Bretagne hun 2e huis, dus ik zie wel of ik daar heen kan...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ach wat leuk en schattig van je neefje, wel bijzonder dat hij dit nog weet te herinneren.... :Big Grin:  

ik heb geen plannen...die maak ik soms pas in die week ervoor....misschien òòk wel eens lekker om aleen te zijn?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb jaren allerlei mensen uitgenodigd die alleen waren, want dat vond ik zo sneu...ha,ha,...ach ik vindt het fijn als iedereen een beetje aandacht en liefde krijgt....dit jaar weet ik het echt niet, ik zie het wel....Dagggg

----------


## sietske763

lekker met zn tweetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja ik vond het ook erg schattig en zeker bijzonder dat hij dat nog weet  :Smile: 
Wel zo handig dat niet te vroeg te plannen vind ik hoor, meestal als ik plannen maak dan loopt het toch anders  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Wel lief dat je altijd mensen uitnodigde die alleen waren!

@ Sietske,
Lekker rustig!  :Smile:  Kan je doen waar je zelf zin in hebt  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ja soms lopen situatie's altijd anders èn dat is soms heel erg verrassend en leuk.... :Wink: 

Sietske: hèèl knus met zijn 2-en....geniet er maar fijn van..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

Wij zitten 's avonds weer bij mijn zus mits we een hoop geld winnen met ons december kraslot, dan wordt het Euro Disney.
Hopelijk houd ik het dit jaar wat langer vol dan 2 uur overigens veel gezelligheid gemist.

----------


## christel1

Samen met zijn tweetjes zoals Sietske en eigenlijk met 4, de woefkes niet vergeten he, die krijgen ook een speciaal diner dan

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij blijven gewoon met zn 3en thuis. Vriend zou eigenlijk naar ons toekomen, maar was vergeten dat hij met vrienden had afgesproken (haha ja dat heb ik m wel ff kwalijk genomen  :Stick Out Tongue: !) Maar goed, nu zijn we gewoon met zn 3'en thuis en gaan we net zoals voorgaande jaren het gewoon gezellig maken met elkaar!

----------


## Agnes574

Met schoonmoeder en haar vriend lekker thuis hier met z'n 4-tjes ... hopelijk blijf ik tot middernacht wakker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Gewoon met zijn tweetjes thuis blijven, lekker eten/drinken. En misschien rond een uur of 11 naar mijn ventje zijn beste vriend gaan. Die vraagt gewoonlijk altijd om even iets te komen drinken met zijn familie. Is elk jaar zo'n gewoonte dat we naar daar naartoe gaan.
Is wel onder voorbehoud hoe ik me op dat moment voel, heb ik pijn of zo dat gaan we wel niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ghehe ja is idd leuk  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Dan hoop ik dat je geld wint!

@ Syl,
Jammer dat je vriend niet komt, maak het maar extra gezellig dan thuis!

@ Agnes,
Lekker dat het bij jullie is, ik hoop dat je wakker kan blijven  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Gezellig dat jullie in elk geval met zijn tweetjes zijn en je ventje niet hoeft te werken  :Smile:  Ja wat ik ga doen is ook altijd afhankelijk van hoe ik mij voel! Hopelijk voel je je goed genoeg om gezellig even langs beste vriend van je ventje te gaan!

----------


## Suske'52

met oudejaardag gaan we schoppen- in namiddag uit eten onder ons beidjes (s'avonds verteren we het niet meer ), en in de late avond flesje -kaasschotel en tv( man) -ik een boek lezen .1 Jan. komen de kinderen en kleinkinderen dat is wel druk zo'n 20 pers. en wij zorgen voor eten ..... Met kerst zijn we een paar dagen op hotel aan onze kust, laten we ons verwennen dan kunnen we er terug tegenaan met de dagen die nog komen ... :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

We vieren het met 14 vrienden bij ons thuis. Iedereen neemt iets te eten mee en na 13:00 gaan we uit. Zie best een beetje op tegen de drukte bij mij thuis, maar het komt vast goed. De katjes gaan met z'n drietjes naar de slaapkamer met al hin spulletjes. Kunnen ze lekker in het donker zitten op en onder het bed.

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: @okio7,Hé wij sturen ons poezen ook slaapkamers op met al hun hebben houden, zij liggen ook zo rustig ver vd. drukte  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Mijn poezen vliegen ook de kamer op als het druk is, ze hebben er zelfs drinken staan en een kattenbak, ja ja, die wordt altijd uitgeruimd en blijft dus proper en ik vind dan niets op de kamer in een hoekje

----------


## Suske'52

OEPS, ik dacht dat ik een bericht al verstuurt had....De gaten beginnen te komen zeker .. :Confused:  
met oudjaardag gaan we gezellig schoppen al uitkijken vd.solden ... :Wink: in de late middag gaan we uit eten (wildmenu)dan moeten we s'avonds niets zelf meer doen ..een broodje - kaas - wijntje en we genieten vd. avond...onder ons beidjes ; kinderen komen op 1 jan. zo 'n 20 tal pers. wij zorgen vh. eten elk jaar hetzelfde en ieder is blij ....wel druk .... 

Met kerst zijn we een paar dagen aan de kust zalig ontspannen ....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Nu ik dit allemaal lees over dat de katten in de kamer gaan, daar heb ik geen lasst van. Mijn kat heeft daar gelukkig geen last van gehad de afgelopen jaren! Het eerste jaar was hij rond 12 uur nog gewoon buiten. Maar denk dat het dit jaar wel anders word aangezien die kat overal van schrikt maar we zullen het zien. Moet wel zeggen dat onze hond er niet tegen kan en hij kruipt het liefst onder de bank terwijl dat niet past want het is een golden retriever. Maar die kruipt wel altijd in een hoekje. Geven jullie je huisdieren nog iets van relax pillen? Doen wij vaak bij onze hond wel. 

Dit jaar met oud en nieuw hebben we 's avonds denk ik nog redelijk rustig, eigelijks weet ik het nooit van te voren. Ik weet dat mijn vriendin bij me komt. En dat we bij mijn ouders zijn en me broers zijn der ook, en verder wie er komen zien we op de avond zelf wel. En dan om 12 uur heerlijk naar buiten iedereen gelukkig nieuwjaar wensen en dan naar het dorpsplein toe om naar vuurwerk te kijken en iedereen gelukkig nieuwjaar te wensen en gezellig nog wat te drinken met z'n allen en waarschijnlijk de kerstboom in de brand das altijd wel lekker warm. Maar ik zie het wel

Gaan jullie nog wat bijzonders doen verder

Liefs,
Jorientjeee

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Onze bouvier kroop ook altijd onder de tafel en zat te rillen bij alle knallen zowel bij vuurwerk als bij onweer  :Confused: 
Vorig jaar paste ik op de dieren van de buren, met moeite kreeg ik alle 3 de katten in hun huis en de hond was bij ons. We gingen met haar wandelen voordat het geknal begon en nadat het afgelopen was zijn we nog een nachtronde gaan wandelen, zij gaat namelijk achter het vuurwerk aan alsof het speelgoed is en das niet de bedoeling!

Ik heb nog niks afgesproken voor oud en nieuw. Weet niet hoe ik me dan voel en maak dus liever geen afspraken, ik weet waar ik heen kan allemaal en ze zien wel of ik kom of niet  :Wink:

----------


## christel1



----------


## Ronald68

Jarno heeft 8 pallets in stukken gezaagd bij mij op het werk. Deze nemen we lekker mee. Fikkie stoken! leuk man.
Verder zijn de sterretjes al ingeslagen voor het maken van de rookbommen. Het vuurwerk hier is hier toch 3x nix.

----------


## Ronald68

Het wordt vast geen Euro Disney, op één kraslot is al 5 euro gevallen dus dat schiet al lekker op.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, hier ook geen win for life.... 2,5 euro gewonnen das echt niet veel he

----------


## Tess71

Hallo lieve Kakeltje, Dotito, Suske, Agnes, Luuss, Ilse, Hella en natuurlijk aan allemaal, ben al een tijdje niet meer op het forum geweest!
Maar wil toch via deze weg iedereen een geweldig 2011 wensen ;-)

Veel liefs,
Tess

----------


## dotito

Ook van mij aan IEDEREEN de BESTE WENSEN voor het jaar 2011'  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  :Big Grin: 


Veel liefs en geluk toegewenst 


DOTITO

----------

